# Installing a swarm into a new TBH - 9 April 2011



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Cedar-Glade Apiary near Lebanon, TN - 9 Apr 2011

Follow the link below to view a few snapshots taken Saturday, 9 April 2011. The fellow doing all the work is SteveBee. This swarm was captured in Rutherford County on Thursday, 7 April 2011 near the Honey-Sun Apiary, and installed in a top bar hive on Saturday, 9 April 2011 in Wilson County Tennessee. 

Installing Swarm in TBH Photo Album

Thanks, Steve!

Greg


----------



## bbm (Aug 24, 2010)

great pictures!


----------



## Killervector (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pics.... Did you have TBH frames in your swarm trap essentially? And was that little white bottle Lemongrass oil?

Thanks.
Chad


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Chad, 

Yes, the trap was essentially a top bar nuc that held six top bars. When we installed them into the TBH, Steve (SteveBee) simply removed top bar #1, placed in in position #1, top bar #2, placed it in position #2, and so on. After the last one, we placed five more top bars then a follower board.

Yes, the bottle contained a cotton ball and a few drops of lemongrass oil. It was placed in the trap when it was hung up on Tuesday, 5 April. Two days later, the trap was occupied by a swarm. Two days after that, we put them in the TBH.


Greg
cedargladebees.wordpress.com


----------



## Killervector (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cool... thanks!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet flight pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice looking swarm. Looks like they got right to drawing comb.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Your friend must be an excellent beekeeper.


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveBee said:


> Your friend must be an excellent beekeeper.


Well he's a top bar man, but other than that he is a fine beekeeper.


----------



## genie (Jun 25, 2011)

how did you know when to put your nuc trap out?


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We put them out when we thought it was warm enough. We were expecting package bees on 4/20. We caught that swarm on 4/7 and had one of my hives swarm the second week of April. This year, we'll have them out by the end of March. Good luck!


----------

